# What goes on your HotDog



## Drac (Aug 13, 2010)

Had a brief robust debate at a local cookout on this topic.Just wondering what YOU put on yours. Now before anybody tells me I forgot to list chili. I am talking about a regular hotdog and not a chilidog..


----------



## jks9199 (Aug 13, 2010)

Mustard.  Preferably brown.  Sometimes Chinese, if I've got a packet from take-out around.  Onions.

And sometimes -- Heinz 57 Sauce.  Try it sometime...


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Aug 13, 2010)

Ketchup only.  Mustard is nasty.  All kinds of mustard.  Relish is downright gagalicious.  Onions just annoy me.  Anything else is unAmerican in addition to being gross.


----------



## seasoned (Aug 13, 2010)

Mustard, onions, relish. Wash it down with an ice cold................
In a pinch, mustard, and plenty of it.


----------



## terryl965 (Aug 13, 2010)

mustard plan and simple


----------



## Dirty Dog (Aug 13, 2010)

Ketchup (sometimes), mustard, relish, and cheese. But not that nasty "american cheese" that comes individually wrapped. That stuff isn't even real food. It has all the taste and nutritional value of bathroom grout. A good sharp cheddar, or some pepperjack.


----------



## Sukerkin (Aug 13, 2010)

Mustard {English of course, none of that French or American muck!} and Onions FTW :lol:.

Oh, for an alternative view form the Mother country, my missus would say American Mustard, lots of Relish and a slathering of Onions {tho she has experimented with Jack Daniels BBQ sauce too }.


----------



## chrispillertkd (Aug 13, 2010)

Ketchup, mustard and cheese are definite musts. A dill pickle sliced up is I have one handy, too!

Pax,

Chris


----------



## rlobrecht (Aug 13, 2010)

A hot dog - just ketchup.

A chili dog gets (obviously chili), cheese, onions, maybe brown mustard (depending on the chili), maybe hot sauce (such as Tabasco, Chulula, etc. also depending on the chili).

That said, at my age, I may eat 4 hot dogs or chili dogs combined a year.


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh (Aug 13, 2010)

Mustard (spicy brown), onions, cheese (pepperjack).
Sometimes BBQ sauce instead (City BBQ or Famous Dave's Devil's Spit).


----------



## Carol (Aug 13, 2010)

Never liked mustard on my dog.  Ketchup only here.


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 13, 2010)

Bill Mattocks said:


> Ketchup only.





Carol said:


> Never liked mustard on my dog.  Ketchup only here.





Dirty Dog said:


> Ketchup (sometimes),





chrispillertkd said:


> Ketchup,
> Chris





rlobrecht said:


> A hot dog - just ketchup.




According to Harry Callahan aka Dirty Harry aka Clint Eastwood... you're all disgusting.



> *Harry Callahan*: Nobody, but nobody, puts ketchup on a hot dog anymore!


----------



## Carol (Aug 14, 2010)

MA-Caver said:


> According to Harry Callahan aka Dirty Harry aka Clint Eastwood... you're all disgusting.



I'd like to see him make me stop


----------



## Big Don (Aug 14, 2010)

Bacon bits! BBQ sauce, onions and shredded cheddar.


----------



## l_uk3y (Aug 14, 2010)

Lol what a topic.

Tomato sauce, onions and grated cheese and Black Pepper for me thanks


----------



## MA-Caver (Aug 14, 2010)

Carol said:


> I'd like to see him make me stop


*giggles* Go ahead... make his day


----------



## Ken Morgan (Aug 14, 2010)

Ketchup and mustard. Then you turn the dog so it's facing the hinge, and therefore doesn't come ozzing out.


----------



## Sukerkin (Aug 14, 2010)

Top tip from Ken there :applause:


----------



## crushing (Aug 14, 2010)

Usually catsup, mustard and onion.  Sometimes relish or diced pickles.  Sometimes I forgo the dog itself and replace it will a dill spear when I'm not feeling particularly carnivorous.


----------



## Drac (Aug 14, 2010)

It was someone at the cookout I attended that stated they only use ketchup or catsup that started a long debate.


----------



## Omar B (Aug 14, 2010)

I just voted mustard.  I can't stand ketchup at all.  Usually for me it's mustard, hot sauce (the hotter the better) and maybe a touch of a good bbq sauce.


----------



## elder999 (Aug 14, 2010)

Mustard and red onion sauce......that said, I only eat them on the 4th....

...then I eat a WHOLE LOT of them..:lol:


----------



## fyn5000 (Aug 15, 2010)

When I go to the races at Portland International Raceway I get what is called the "Track Dog" from a vendor.  It's nothing special, just a big hot dog on a bun, but at the tables of condiments I add mustard down one side of the dog, a little bit of mayo down the other side, chopped onions over the mayo, relish over the mustard, then top it off with sauer kraut and lots of jalapenos.  It is delicious.  After a morning of hiking all around the track to watch practice or qualifying from different views, that "Track Dog" replenished my energy so I can spend the afternoon watching the races.  And when the Indycars or ALMS sportcars were there I would do that Friday, Saturday, and Sunday.

Heck, now I'm hungry for a "Track Dog" ...

Fyn


----------



## Ken Morgan (Aug 15, 2010)

fyn5000 said:


> When I go to the races at Portland International Raceway I get what is called the "Track Dog" from a vendor. It's nothing special, just a big hot dog on a bun, but at the tables of condiments I add mustard down one side of the dog, a little bit of mayo down the other side, chopped onions over the mayo, relish over the mustard, then top it off with sauer kraut and lots of jalapenos. It is delicious. After a morning of hiking all around the track to watch practice or qualifying from different views, that "Track Dog" replenished my energy so I can spend the afternoon watching the races. And when the Indycars or ALMS sportcars were there I would do that Friday, Saturday, and Sunday.
> 
> Heck, now I'm hungry for a "Track Dog" ...
> 
> Fyn


 
Cars! You're talking about a car race track!! OK.
Whenever I hear track I think of horses, and with this topic I was wondering about the losing horses....


----------



## Drac (Aug 16, 2010)

Ken Morgan said:


> Cars! You're talking about a car race track!! OK.
> Whenever I hear track I think of horses, and with this topic I was wondering about the losing horses....


 
That's just wrong...LOL...


----------

